# Free iPhone 4 cases



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

BoxWave is giving some of their iPhone 4 cases away for free for a limited time. I just got the Rhino DuraFoam case in red and only had to pay 3.50 for shipping. Thought I'd let everyone know about this deal. Here's the link http://www.boxwave.com/accessories/apple-iphone-4-cases_3968.htm just scroll down and find the ones listed at $0.00

ETA: BTW, there's a limit of one free case per customer, so if you try to order a bunch of them they'll either cancel your order all together or just send you one and cancel the rest.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the shipping must have just gone up as it cost me $4.50, but I order the purple chrystal case.  Of course, I do not have my iphone yet.  But thanks, this looks like a good deal.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Paula I ordered the same one! And my shipping was also $4.50. Great deal! Thanks for passing this on!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone must know now, my cart refuses to update.... I am trying to order the crystal case in green....

OK, just went through....


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. I bought the grey crystal case.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered the Cosmo Pink Wild Gloss case and my shipping was $3.50


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the link.  I just ordered the wild gloss case in purple, payed $3.50 for the shipping and will now have a case for my Iphone when I get it in about a month (I don't currently have an iPhone and have to wait until July when my phone is upgradable....but totally worth the wait!!!!!).  Yippee!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love some of these, but my pink Apple bumper shipped this morning, more than a week ahead of schedule.  So I think I'm set...both the bumper and skin will arrive well before the phone does!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Love some of these, but my pink Apple bumper shipped this morning, more than a week ahead of schedule. So I think I'm set...both the bumper and skin will arrive well before the phone does!


I'm getting the bumper case too. Ordered it today. But for $3.50 I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I got a scarlet red case


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I just ordered the purple one too, shipping was $4.50 but what a deal!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks got the wild gloss azure blue one. Standard shipping 3.50


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They are also offering selected 3G and 3GS cases for free.
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I couldn't find those anywhere Deb.  How did you come across them?
I only found the 4G ones for free.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not seeing them now.  I found one I liked, but I love my Javoedge, so even free I would never use it.  
Sorry.
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

what javoedge do you have?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the pink croc flip style.  
deb


----------

